# Amarok wird mit beschädigten mp3s nicht fertig...

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hallo,

ich habe nun von XMMS zu Amarok gewechselt. Ein Problem ist allerdings, dass Amarok mit beschädigten mp3s nicht fertig wird, wie es aber XMMS geschafft hat. 

Damit meine ich, dass manche mp3s springende Bitraten haben, wie man es in XMMS beim Abspielen beobachten konnte. Amarok zeigt hier nur ein Fragezeichen bei der Bitraten an, und das mp3 spielt in extrem langsamer Geschwindigkeit. Es gibt nicht zufällig irgend einen Trick, auch solche Files abzuspielen?

----------

## a.forlorn

Welche engine?

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

xine-Engine. Ich wüsste aber auch nicht, wie man andere Engines benutzt. 

Amarok-Version 1.4.5, kdelibs 3.5.5.

----------

## franzf

Amarok :: Mp3Fixer

Ich hoffe das hilft dir.

Am besten kopierst du dir zum Test eine defekte MP3 an einen anderen Platz und testest das Script daran.

Grüße

Franz

// Nachtrag:

Hier gibts gaaaanz ganz viele nette Scripts für Amarok

----------

## borsdel

es gibt auch noch die helix-engine, aber xine ist schon schö  :Smile: 

hast du in media-libs/xine-lib mad als use-flag drin? wenn nicht, rein damit und ab dafür.

btw: kaputte mp3s? variable bitrate oder wirklich kaputt?

mfg borsdel

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ok, das Script tut zwar etwas, es ist zwar nun in normaler Geschwindigkeit abspielbar, aber das File fängt irgendwann in der Mitte an, und ab der Hälfte fängt dann der Anfang an. Die Startposition ist also falsch. 

Konfigurieren kann man das Script aber nicht, oder? Zumindest macht der "Configure"-Button im Script-Menü überhaupt nichts, wenn ich Filefix auswähle und auf diesen Button klicke.

----------

## AmonAmarth

ich glaub in diesem fall ist die mp3 wirklich am a****! kannst du dir die datei nicht einfach neu besorgen?

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ich weiß nicht so recht, ob es am mp3 liegt. 

Hab übrigens jetzt mal den ganzen Nachmittag mit Amarok herumgespielt und bin über so manche Eigenheiten schon etwas enttäuscht.

Amarok beinhaltet eine Menge guter Radiosender. Um alles in einem Guss zu haben, und nicht wie vorher mit Streamripper in Kombination mit Streamtuner herumwerkeln zu müssen, habe ich mir das Radio-Record-Script von Amarok besorgt. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass man immer nur den Radiosender aufnehmen kann, den man hören will, und man Streamripper nicht im Hintergrund oder für mehrere Sender laufen lassen kann, wie bei Streatuner. Ich kann auch nicht zwischendurch in etwas anderes reinhören, da sonst die Aufnahme unterbrochen werden würde. 

Das Konzept mit der Playliste finde ich auch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Naja, die Zeiten sind wohl vorbei, wo ich ein File in irgend einem Verzeichnis einfach so angeklickt habe, und abspielen konnte, ohne es zuerst in der Playlist anwählen zu müssen. 

Eine Option, die Playliste deaktivieren zu können , würde ich sofort gegen die Cover-Verwaltung eintauschen. Das ist zwar ein ganz nettes Feature, aber natürlich nur bei Kommerz-Musik nützlich. 

Wozu die Datenbankanbindung gut sein soll, habe ich bisher noch nicht erörtern können.

----------

## franzf

Der Nachfolger von XMMS ist ja eigentlich audacious. Schaut genau so aus und fühlt sich auch so an, nur dass er auf GTK2 aufbaut. Probier mal den aus, vielleicht wirst du glücklicher.

Der Nutzen der Datenbank ist einfach der, dass du recht simpel eine riesige Menge an Musik verwalten kannst. Wenn du jetzt keinen Bock mehr auf Metallica Reload hast, kannst du schnell deine Wiedergabeliste leeren und dir dafür Beethovens 4. reinschmeißen. Auch bist du nich an steife Playlists gebunden, sondern kannst dir gezielt Songs verschiedener Interpreten und Alben zusammenbasteln.

Zugegeben, mit xmms & Co klappt das auch, aber du musst so halt nicht erst mühsam alle Dateien in den ganzen Ordnern zusammensuchen, sondern hast alles schön sortiert in deiner Album-Liste.

Du kannst dir auch die Sortierung der Liste ändern, z.B. nach Chenre, Interpret, Allbum, etc, und das auch noch auf verschiedenen Ebenen... Natürlich nur wenn du willst  :Wink:  (Klick mal über der Liste auf "Gruppierung")

Aber, wie gesagt, probier mal audacious aus, vielleicht passt dir das besser.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## musv

 *Battlestar Gentoo wrote:*   

> Hab übrigens jetzt mal den ganzen Nachmittag mit Amarok herumgespielt und bin über so manche Eigenheiten schon etwas enttäuscht.

 

War ich am Anfang auch, aber man gewöhnt sich daran. 

 *Battlestar Gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Konzept mit der Playliste finde ich auch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Naja, die Zeiten sind wohl vorbei, wo ich ein File in irgend einem Verzeichnis einfach so angeklickt habe, und abspielen konnte, ohne es zuerst in der Playlist anwählen zu müssen. 

 

Du mußt doch keine Playlisten nutzen. Es gibt an der linken Seite einen Punkt names "Files". Da klickst du einfach drauf, schiebst das von Dir gewünschte Verzeichnis / die gewünschte Datei ins Hauptfenster rein, auf Play klicken und freuen. War bei Xmms auch nicht anders. 

 *Battlestar Gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eine Option, die Playliste deaktivieren zu können , würde ich sofort gegen die Cover-Verwaltung eintauschen. Das ist zwar ein ganz nettes Feature, aber natürlich nur bei Kommerz-Musik nützlich. 

 

Wenn man sich erstmal an die Playlist gewöhnt hat, ist das Ding gar nicht übel. Überhaupt die verschiedenen Playlisten (Nie gespielt, Lieblingsalben, 50 zufällige Stücke) find ich Klasse. Ich möcht drauf nicht mehr verzichten. Und die Coververwaltung ist auch oder gerade für Nicht-Mainstream-Alben sinnvoll. Bei machen Covern mußte ich ganz schön suchen im Netz. Und für viele Alben hab ich immer noch kein Cover gefunden. Aber mir gefällt die Coververwaltung. 

 *Battlestar Gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wozu die Datenbankanbindung gut sein soll, habe ich bisher noch nicht erörtern können.

 

1. Weil bei >10.000 MP3s Xmms nicht mehr benutzbar war und Audacious noch weniger benutzbar ist. Xmms hat wenigstens noch alle Stücken in die Liste geladen, Audacious hat irgendwann mal bei 10.200 oder so aufgehört (Nagelt mich nicht fest bei der genauen Zahl). Weiterhin lag die CPU-Last bei sowohl Xmms als auch Audacious bei bis zu 70% bei voller Playlist. Und Scrollen ging bei Audacious bei dieser MP3-Menge nur noch im Zeitlupentempo.

2. Da sich die MP3s nur mit einer Datenbank in vernünftiger Geschwindigkeit katalogisieren lassen. D.h. z.B. alle Stücken von einem bestimmten Künstler auflisten mit Ausgabe der ganzen Alben und Compilations, Alben mit Cover zuordnen und anzeigen, Statistik über Hörverhalten (Lieblingsstücke usw).

Ich war am Anfang auch skeptisch bei Amarok. Mittlerweile nutz ich aber nur noch Amarok. Audacious ist zwar installiert, fristet aber nur ein Stiefkinddasein auf meinem Rechner.

Und im Gegensatz zu Xmms und Audacious funktionert wenigstens das Lyrc-Plugin.

Und ja, ich hab trotzdem auch noch ein paar Macken gefunden, als da wären:

Wenn man auf "Alben zufällig abspielen" geht, kommt es bei manchen Alben vor (besonders da, wo nur ein oder 2 Lieder vorhanden sind), daß diese Alben in einer Endlosschleife abgespielt werden. 

Man kann nur ein CD-Rom für das Abspielen von Audio-CDs einstellen. Sowohl bei Xmms als auch bei Audacious konnte man beliebig viele CD-Laufwerke gleichzeitig einbinden.

Bei langen ID3-Tags kam es bei mir schon vor, daß der Amarok nicht alles schreiben wollte. 

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Danke für den Tipp.

Naja, derweil versuche ich es mal mit Amarok. Das mit der nicht deaktivierbaren Playlist ist zwar ein Horror, aber andererseits kann Amarok problemlos wav-Files abspielen, man kann einfache Tastenkombinationen für Lauter/Leiser/Songwechsel usw festlegen, und Amarok beeinflusst zum Glück nicht den Lautstärkeregler von Aumix, wie das XMMS gut konnte, wodurch ich ständig diesen Regler nachstellen musste. 

Außerdem läuft es auch im Systemtray, was mir auch gut gefällt. Jedenfalls versuche ich mal die Pros und Contras abzuwägen.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du mußt doch keine Playlisten nutzen. Es gibt an der linken Seite einen Punkt names "Files". Da klickst du einfach drauf, schiebst das von Dir gewünschte Verzeichnis / die gewünschte Datei ins Hauptfenster rein, auf Play klicken und freuen. War bei Xmms auch nicht anders. 
> 
> 

 

Ja, aber bei XMMS konnte ich im Verzeichnis die Songs nacheinander durchklicken, und XMMS spielte diese sofort ab. Das tut Amarok leider nicht. Egal, wie man's macht, es landet im Endeffekt alles auf der Playlist und man kann die Songs nur dort starten.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hab mich letztendlich für Audacious entschieden, da ich damit auch problemlos C64-SID-Files, und MIDI-Files abspielen kann. Allerdings machen wav-Files ein paar Probleme. Wie auch immer, Amarok ist mir leider zu umständlich und zu ressourcenlastig.

----------

## musv

Hab jetzt mal das Amarok-Fix-MP3-Script ausprobiert. 

Problemfile:

Ein MP3 mit 'nem komischen kurzen lauten Kratzen am Anfang. Ich glaub, mit Audacity oder Rezound hätte ich das zwar neu kodieren müssen, wär aber technisch problemlos möglich gewesen.

Nach Bearbeitung mit FixMP3 hat dann das Stück irgendwo an einer anderen Stelle angefangen. 

Fazit:

Wenn beim MP3 mehr als nur der Header (falsche Spieldauer) kaputt zu sein scheint, dann Finger weg von dem Script.

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich kenne jemanden, der hat Amarok mit der Sqlite Engine betrieben und geflucht, dass das System bei seinen 45.000 Liedern so langsam wurde. Seit er auf Mysql umgestiegen ist, flitzt das Ganze!

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Wenn beim MP3 mehr als nur der Header (falsche Spieldauer) kaputt zu sein scheint, dann Finger weg von dem Script.

Ich finde es überhaupt seltsam:

Die von Amarok erkannte angeblich kaputte mp3-Datei funktioniert auf Audacious wieder problemlos, und diesmal so, dass nichtmal die Bitrate ständig wechselt. Als ich versuchte, es mit Fixmp3 zu "reparieren", konnte es Amarok zwar irgendwann aus der Mittte abspielen, aber das war's auch schon. Übrigens funktioniert das "reparierte" File auf Audacious auch problemlos, und zwar ohne in der Mitte anzufangen. 

Die Schule liegt wahrscheinlich nicht bei Amarok, sondern bei der Xine-Engine schätze ich mal.

----------

